# Quickest way to thaw a frozen 6# Pork Shoulder?



## whittling chip (May 4, 2012)

Sorry I don't have enough time to search like I usually do.

My wife found a 6# Pork shoulder left over from a two pack from last week and said, "Can you smoke it this weekend"?

What's the safest/fastest way to thaw it out?

Thanks,

WC

It's on the counter now!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 4, 2012)

Thaw it in cold water.

_"Cold Water Thawing 
This method is faster than refrigerator thawing but requires more attention. The food must be in a leak-proof package or plastic bag. If the bag leaks, bacteria from the air or surrounding environment could be introduced into the food. Also, the meat tissue may absorb water, resulting in a watery product. 

The bag should be submerged in cold tap water, changing the water every 30 minutes so it continues to thaw. Small packages of meat, poultry or seafood — about a pound — may thaw in an hour or less. A 3-to 4-pound package may take 2 to 3 hours. For whole turkeys, estimate about 30 minutes per pound. If thawed completely, the food must be cooked immediately. 

Foods thawed by the cold water method should be cooked before refreezing."_

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Big_Thaw/#2


~Martin


----------



## whittling chip (May 4, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks DigginDog. I'll toss it back in the frig in the a.m. and start the method of thawing you described.

_" If thawed completely, the food must be cooked immediately"_

I can time it so I can immediately put it on the smoker.

It's a timing thing!

Thanks so much,

WC


----------



## smoke king (May 4, 2012)

WC,

You can start the thawing process by using the method suggested by Digg, but put it in your fridge all night.  When you wake up there will likely be some ice in the water since the cold transferred from the butt to the water.  Just change the water and then follow Digg's method.  You total time thawing tomorrow will be less.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2012)

Take it one step further...Have Cold water slowly Running into the container and overflowing into your sink...The continuous Convection will speed the thawing process...JJ


----------

